# PTSD/Anxiety Service Dog Video



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Thought some of you would be interested in this video. Not a GSD but just shows the dog's intuition when his owner, a veteran, starts getting aggitated.
Service Dog Calms War Veteran During Interview


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

It is amazing what they can do...


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Love this. It's so true, these dogs are amazing. I have two sons and a daughter-in-law who are vets with PTSD. I live with it on a daily basis. Demi does this every time my son has to go to the doctor and talk 'about things'. The VA is very impressed with her. The night before last my daughter-in-law gave birth to her and my son's first child. He had Demi there for the birth. Demi had to stay with me, about ten feet away. We had to warn the doctor that if my son should begin to have an anxiety attack Demi would begin to whine and moan. I was keeping her on a down stay next to me as she couldn't go over where the doctor was working and my son was standing. My son was fine and Demi slept through it all. The doctor kept saying she wanted to take Demi home, as did the nurses. They couldn't believe how well behaved she was. It was the first time they had allowed a service dog into the delivery room.


----------

